# AFCI Receptacles



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

calimurray said:


> According to the leviton code changes for 2008 pamphlet,
> AFCI receptacles will be allowed as your first receptacle on the circuit. And will no longer be required to be within six feet away from panel.
> 
> This issue was in question on popularity but since the 2008 code has come and all the new changes to the AFCI rule Leviton will promote this new product.
> ...


Yes, that is true, *but* the home run must be in rigid, IMC, EMT, or _steel _type AC cable.

Is Leviton producing an AFCI receptacle?


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

Check this site out.
http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibeC...e=10021&ParSection=24961&sitex=10021:22372:US


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

calimurray said:


> Check this site out.
> http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibeC...e=10021&ParSection=24961&sitex=10021:22372:US


Anything newer than 2 ½ years?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah, I'd say that information is a bit dated. :whistling2:


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

Well here it is the reason why most contractors are not very interested in this product is because 90% of the country uses romex. Now here in Chicago where most residential and commercial projects are completely Piped.

Now I understand the dilemma with you guys who dont want to run RMC, IMC, EMT, or armored cable. 

100% of residential dwellings here are in conduit so an ARC Fault device would work great here.

I have the 2008 Code changes from Leviton I'll try to download it.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

What's an AFCI receptacle?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> What's an AFCI receptacle?


Like a GFCI receptacle, only AFCI.

My understanding is when bedroom receps were first going to be required to be AFCId, the manufacturers started R&D for AFCI receps. But soon, the requirement that all outlets, not just receps, be AFCId came out, so the receps were abandoned.

The intent was you fed power into the bedroom at the light switch, then dropped down to the first recep in the room, where you were to install a line/load capable AFCI recep.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> What's an AFCI receptacle?


Well, you know that there are GFCI receptacles, and GFCI circuit breakers? Both provide the same protection, but are installed in different places.

The AFCI receptacle would provide the same protection as an AFCI circuit breaker.

AFCI = Arc fault circuit interrupter.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ken's got those lighting fingers...... :whistling2:

Just can't type that fast.....


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

i cant get it to upload its giving me a hassle.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I have concluded that this forum is a valuable resource that I shall continue to tap into.

I've just started some light studying of a residential wiring book, as well. I'm trying to memorize formulas of Ohm's law.

Now, an arc fault circuit interrupter...it just prevents arcing? When would you use this? What causes arcing?

I just read that "normal" arcing occurs when a switch it turned off or a plug is pulled from a receptacle, and that the AFCI should _not_ trip at those times.


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

anytime you pull a cord out of the wall and it makes a spark it could trip or when light bulbs blow.
Anytime there is an arc in the line or device


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

Heres the book


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

Heres more


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

If you could read this then you got good eye.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

calimurray said:


> If you could read this then you got good eye.


I just look at the pictures.....:whistling2:


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

So does this mean someone is making arc fault receptacles now??


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

I guarantee you it wont be long before you see the new product displayed. 

The device companies want a piece of the AFCI business They can and will produce afci receptacles.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

calimurray said:


> And will no longer be required to be within six feet away from panel.
> 
> You can Pick up the changes for 2008 code From Leviton suppliers.


 
6 feet: read it carefully:

No more than six feet of CONDUCTOR (wire):whistling2:. 2005.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

leland said:


> 6 feet: read it carefully:
> 
> No more than six feet of CONDUCTOR (wire):whistling2:. 2005.


He is talking about the 2008 NEC. The 6 foot limitation in the Exception to 210.12 in the 2005 NEC was removed and you are now permitted to use an AFCI receptacle at the first outlet to provide protection of the rest of the circuit if the portion of the branch circuit between the panel and the first outlet is wired using RMC, IMC, EMT or steel armored cable type AC.

Here is the new exception:

"Exception No. 1: Where RMC, IMC, EMT or steel armored cable, Type AC, meeting the requirements of 250.118 using metal outlet and junction boxes is installed for the portion of the branch circuit between the branch-circuit overcurrent device and the first outlet, it shall be permitted to install a combination AFCI at the first outlet to provide protection for the remaining portion of the branch circuit."

Chris


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

raider1 said:


> He is talking about the 2008 NEC. The 6 foot limitation in the Exception to 210.12 in the 2005 NEC was removed and you are now permitted to use an AFCI receptacle at the first outlet to provide protection of the rest of the circuit if the portion of the branch circuit between the panel and the first outlet is wired using RMC, IMC, EMT or steel armored cable type AC.
> 
> Here is the new exception:
> 
> ...


 
210.12(B) exception (a) and (b). are still in effect, if you are on the 2005 cycle.
Unless Iv'e missed a posting.


----------

